# Most back to reality I've been in a decade; what helped the most



## name goes here (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't post here and this account is fresh but I figured this might help people. Copy pasting my post from reddit below

1. Cardio. Make sure you're putting enough effort in to breath deep but not be winded after a minute. I usually run but ellipticals are probably better

2. Meditation

3. Using techniques from meditation/CBT/ACT to stand in frigid showers and breathe slowly and deeply for 30 breaths. I then turn around so the water is on my back for another 30 breaths. I'm usually fine standing in the water after like 2-3 breaths, it's not that bad

4. Maybe helped: lamictal+SNRI

5. Doubt helped but I took 900mg gabapentin today

Real life is fucking weird, like I woke up and the world isn't just a fuzzy abstract representation of itself. Ima go smoke weed now and probably ruin my progress. I'm also holding a guitar and am just amazed that this is my guitar that I bought, before it just kind of existed and that's it.

Edit: also magnesium supplements helped a lot. High absorption/glycinate is important, citrate is a laxative. I take 400mg in the morning and 400mg at night

Edit again: it's back lol. I have a working hypothesis that anxiety or whatever is resulting in subconscious hyperventilation (I do breathe shallowly) and the gabapentin may have relaxed me enough combined with the cardio. I don't know, hopefully it goes away again soon

*IMPORTANT EDIT: *once again copy pasting my reddit post

So I'm mostly but not fully back to reality, I think gabapentin did the trick. Took 1,200mg (four 300mg doses spaced half an hour, ate greasy food and had an energy drink before for absorption reasons). Also meditated for around an hour, felt like actual meditation and not just waiting for it to be over. I'll try gabapentin on a normal dose schedule tomorrow

Might be a little high on it but this is the second most I've been back

Another edit: repeated the process from when I briefly recovered. Definitely helped a lot but not 100% back today


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome very happy for you. What type of meditation did you do?

Also, its your life, but I really would advice not smoking weed again. If you have had warning signs like this it is not worth the gamble


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

smoking weed again ? wtf ....


----------



## name goes here (Feb 21, 2020)

Broken said:


> Awesome very happy for you. What type of meditation did you do?
> 
> Also, its your life, but I really would advice not smoking weed again. If you have had warning signs like this it is not worth the gamble





Psyborg said:


> smoking weed again ? wtf ....


Mine's from PTSD, not weed. I didn't even smoke until like 6 years into it. Also mindfulness meditation, don't do TM


----------

